# clutch pedal ratio



## Nathaninwa (Jun 19, 2011)

What is the stock pedal ratio in the 04 to 06 GTO cars? Im about to install the T56 into my Volvo and want to campare that to mine so I can decide on a master cylinder.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Not sure what you are asking. My clutch release is about 1/3 to 1/2 pedal travel. I have steel braided clutch line, after market clutch, stock master, F-body slave.


----------



## Nathaninwa (Jun 19, 2011)

I guess where Im getting at is my Volvo master is a 3/4 bore. Tick is selling the upgraded stuff with a 7/8 bore. I have a heavier pressure coming and dont want to add to much more pedal effort with overboring the system.

My stock pedal ratio is 6-1, meaning my pedal pivot to the foot pad is just at 11 inches center of pad, and from the pedal pivot to the pushrod mount is 1.875.

Im just curious what the GTO or Fbody cars have for mechanical leverage on the master itself.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

3.8 to 1


----------



## Nathaninwa (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanks for the reply....Ill measure the stroke of the cylinder to make sure I get the one inch and sounds like the 7/8 cylinder will be the way to go.

Is there any difference between the Tick master and the Tilton offered elsewhere? I bought a new slave and speed bleeder line, and looks like I need the stainless feedline with the gm clip design, and would just need to adapt it to dash 4 on the cylinder end.


----------

